# [EMERGE] ERROR dev-libs (résolu)

## mysix

Mon souci c'est quand je fais un emerge --deep --update --newuse world

Je suis sidéré, je n'ai pas d'erreur avec cette commande quand je suis connecté en ssh. Sinon oui.

Une explication ?

Parce que j'avais une erreur avec dev-libs...Last edited by mysix on Thu Apr 01, 2010 5:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## man in the hill

salut

```
 emerge -uavDN world
```

man emerge

Post une sortie , dev-libs quoi? Tes fichiers de conf sont à jour,  as-tu fait un revdep-rebuild ?

----------

## mysix

mais je trouve ca étrange, le revdep-rebuild n'existe pas dans mes commandes   :Confused: 

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

bah si tu n'as pas installé le paquet gentoolkit, c'est normal que tu ne trouves pas revdep-rebuild dans tes commandes  :Wink: 

----------

## mysix

haaaa merci ! Il me semblait qu'il me manquais un package mais je savais plus lequel   :Laughing: 

----------

## mysix

Une question, on fait comment pour recréer le fichier : net.eth0 ?

----------

## boozo

et des exemples sont dans /etc/conf.d/net.example

A vue de nez par rapport au fil initial, je pense que tu peux éditer ton premier post et modifier le titre pour mettre un (résolu) à la fin, merci   :Wink: 

----------

